# [SOLVED] very slow laptop after BSOD



## martijn643 (Feb 22, 2011)

Hello,

Today i had a bluescreen during surfing the web.
I wasn't doing serious computing tasks.

3 months ago i had some bluescreens to,
i posted them here (http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f299/bsod-on-my-laptop-553307.html) and did the recommended errorsolving.
Untill now i assumed the problem was solved. 

This is my laptop:
----
Asus N61jq laptop:
Windows 7 home premium
x64
OEM version
age of the laptop: 8 months
i7 - 720QM
ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5730
N61jq
---


thank you for helping me out


----------



## mgorman87 (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: BSOD on my laptop*

Crash was caused by your video card
STOP 0x116: VIDEO_TDR_ERROR troubleshooting - Windows 7 Forums

I would first start off by updating your drivers and see if that fixes the problem
ATI Catalyst


```
sptd.sys     Sun Oct 11 16:55:14 2009 (4AD24632)
```
Next I would remove Daemon Tool. Its driver, SPTD, is known to cause issues on Win Vista/7. After DT is removed run the SPTD removal tool.
DuplexSecure

BSOD BUGCHECK SUMMARY 

```
[font=lucida console]
Built by: 7601.17592.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110408-1631
Debug session time: Sun May 22 11:40:25.540 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 4:10:14.540
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for atikmpag.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for atikmpag.sys
Probably caused by : atikmpag.sys ( atikmpag+5c98 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x116
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x116_IMAGE_atikmpag.sys
BiosReleaseDate = 08/17/2010
SystemManufacturer = ASUSTeK Computer Inc.        
SystemProductName = N61Jq
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU       Q 720  @ 1.60GHz"
MaxSpeed:     1600
CurrentSpeed: 1596
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
[/font]
```


```
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`01057000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:19:16 2010 (4CE79294)
fffff880`04758000 fffff880`047e1000   afd      afd.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:23:27 2010 (4CE7938F)
fffff880`04800000 fffff880`04816000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`0863e000 fffff880`08646000   ALSysIO64 ALSysIO64.sys Sun Apr 19 15:41:04 2009 (49EB7E50)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`0120b000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Fri Mar 19 12:18:18 2010 (4BA3A3CA)
fffff880`049a9000 fffff880`049ee000   aplv9obw aplv9obw.SYS Tue Jul 14 17:12:55 2009 (4A5CF4D7)
fffff880`0682b000 fffff880`06832000   ASMMAP64 ASMMAP64.sys Sun Feb 04 14:52:56 2007 (45C63998)
fffff880`08ff3000 fffff880`08ffe000   asyncmac asyncmac.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:13 2009 (4A5BCCE5)
fffff880`013b9000 fffff880`013c2000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`013c2000 fffff880`013ec000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sat Nov 20 04:19:15 2010 (4CE79293)
fffff880`05a25000 fffff880`05ba2000   athrx    athrx.sys    Mon Oct 05 12:33:57 2009 (4ACA1FF5)
fffff880`05d2a000 fffff880`05d4b000   AtiHdmi  AtiHdmi.sys  Wed Sep 30 09:54:46 2009 (4AC36326)
fffff880`04f72000 fffff880`04f9e000   atikmpag atikmpag.sys Fri Jan 22 08:07:54 2010 (4B59A32A)
fffff880`050b6000 fffff880`056fa000   atipmdag atipmdag.sys Fri Jan 22 08:46:46 2010 (4B59AC46)
fffff880`04ff4000 fffff880`04ffc000   ATK64AMD ATK64AMD.sys Tue May 12 21:04:54 2009 (4A0A1CB6)
fffff960`008b0000 fffff960`00911000   ATMFD    ATMFD.DLL    unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`011f4000 fffff880`01200000   BATTC    BATTC.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:31:01 2009 (4A5BC3B5)
fffff880`01a54000 fffff880`01a5b000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`04e34000 fffff880`04f4c000   BHDrvx64 BHDrvx64.sys Wed Apr 13 20:16:01 2011 (4DA63CC1)
fffff880`04998000 fffff880`049a9000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`064e4000 fffff880`06502000   bowser   bowser.sys   Tue Feb 22 23:55:04 2011 (4D649328)
fffff880`048fc000 fffff880`04998000   ccHPx64  ccHPx64.sys  Fri Feb 05 16:05:45 2010 (4B6C8829)
fffff960`00680000 fffff960`006a7000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`01a21000 fffff880`01a4b000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:19:20 2010 (4CE79298)
fffff880`00d3a000 fffff880`00dfa000   CI       CI.dll       Sat Nov 20 08:12:36 2010 (4CE7C944)
fffff880`01dc7000 fffff880`01df7000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Nov 20 04:19:23 2010 (4CE7929B)
fffff880`00cdc000 fffff880`00d3a000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`05a1e000 fffff880`05a22500   CmBatt   CmBatt.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:31:03 2009 (4A5BC3B7)
fffff880`01773000 fffff880`017e5000   cng      cng.sys      Sat Nov 20 05:08:45 2010 (4CE79E2D)
fffff880`01083000 fffff880`0108c000   compbatt compbatt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:02 2009 (4A5BC3B6)
fffff880`049ee000 fffff880`049fe000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:33:17 2010 (4CE7A3ED)
fffff880`06b1b000 fffff880`06b29000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`031b6000 fffff880`031d4000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:26:31 2010 (4CE79447)
fffff880`0309f000 fffff880`030ae000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`01db1000 fffff880`01dc7000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`05d88000 fffff880`05daa000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`06b29000 fffff880`06b3c000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`018c2000 fffff880`019de000   dump_iaStor dump_iaStor.sys Fri Aug 07 08:23:37 2009 (4A7C1CC9)
fffff880`06b0f000 fffff880`06b1b000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`056fa000 fffff880`057ee000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:50:50 2010 (4CE799FA)
fffff880`05000000 fffff880`05046000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:49:53 2010 (4CE799C1)
fffff880`03000000 fffff880`03079000   eeCtrl64 eeCtrl64.sys Tue May 03 00:23:25 2011 (4DBF833D)
fffff880`087be000 fffff880`087de000   ENG64    ENG64.SYS    Thu May 12 17:20:34 2011 (4DCC4F22)
fffff880`03079000 fffff880`0309f000   EraserUtilRebootDrv EraserUtilRebootDrv.sys Tue May 03 00:23:25 2011 (4DBF833D)
fffff880`0508c000 fffff880`050b1000   ETD      ETD.sys      Wed Jul 21 03:45:17 2010 (4C46A58D)
fffff880`08e00000 fffff880`08fef000   EX64     EX64.SYS     Thu May 12 17:18:46 2011 (4DCC4EB6)
fffff880`08600000 fffff880`08636000   fastfat  fastfat.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:23:28 2009 (4A5BC1F0)
fffff880`01257000 fffff880`0126b000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`0120b000 fffff880`01257000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:24 2010 (4CE7929C)
fffff880`017f6000 fffff880`01800000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`01d77000 fffff880`01db1000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:24:06 2010 (4CE793B6)
fffff880`01c84000 fffff880`01cce000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Nov 20 04:21:37 2010 (4CE79321)
fffff880`04e0f000 fffff880`04e1c000   GEARAspiWDM GEARAspiWDM.sys Mon May 18 08:17:04 2009 (4A1151C0)
fffff800`03418000 fffff800`03461000   hal      hal.dll      Sat Nov 20 08:00:25 2010 (4CE7C669)
fffff880`05046000 fffff880`0506a000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:43:42 2010 (4CE7A65E)
fffff880`0506a000 fffff880`0507b000   HECIx64  HECIx64.sys  Thu Sep 17 15:54:16 2009 (4AB293E8)
fffff880`08654000 fffff880`0866d000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`0866d000 fffff880`08675080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`08646000 fffff880`08654000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`0641b000 fffff880`064e4000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:24:30 2010 (4CE793CE)
fffff880`01d6e000 fffff880`01d77000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Sat Nov 20 04:18:54 2010 (4CE7927E)
fffff880`05a00000 fffff880`05a1e000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`0129d000 fffff880`013b9000   iaStor   iaStor.sys   Fri Aug 07 08:23:37 2009 (4A7C1CC9)
fffff880`0313b000 fffff880`031b6000   IDSvia64 IDSvia64.sys Fri Mar 11 21:15:42 2011 (4D7AD74E)
fffff880`04e1c000 fffff880`04e32000   intelppm intelppm.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`01274000 fffff880`0129b000   Ironx64  Ironx64.SYS  Tue Apr 27 20:48:23 2010 (4BD785D7)
fffff880`04e00000 fffff880`04e0f000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`08676000 fffff880`08684000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:33:25 2010 (4CE7A3F5)
fffff880`05bf7000 fffff880`05bff000   kbfiltr  kbfiltr.sys  Mon Jul 20 05:21:42 2009 (4A643726)
fffff800`00b97000 fffff800`00ba1000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Feb 05 11:52:49 2011 (4D4D8061)
fffff880`05c4d000 fffff880`05c90000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Nov 20 05:33:23 2010 (4CE7A3F3)
fffff880`01758000 fffff880`01773000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:21:15 2010 (4CE7930B)
fffff880`01897000 fffff880`018c2000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:10:34 2010 (4CE79E9A)
fffff880`05daa000 fffff880`05daf200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`087de000 fffff880`087f3000   L1C62x64 L1C62x64.sys Mon Sep 27 02:36:23 2010 (4CA03B67)
fffff880`06b88000 fffff880`06b9d000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`02fd2000 fffff880`02ff5000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`0126b000 fffff880`01274000   lullaby  lullaby.sys  Wed Jun 17 22:45:32 2009 (4A39AA4C)
fffff880`00c79000 fffff880`00cc8000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Sat Nov 20 08:03:51 2010 (4CE7C737)
fffff880`06b3c000 fffff880`06b4a000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`057ee000 fffff880`057fd000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`08684000 fffff880`08691000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`00e6c000 fffff880`00e86000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Nov 20 04:19:21 2010 (4CE79299)
fffff880`06502000 fffff880`0652f000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Tue Feb 22 23:56:22 2011 (4D649376)
fffff880`0652f000 fffff880`0657c000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Tue Feb 22 23:55:12 2011 (4D649330)
fffff880`0657c000 fffff880`065a0000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Tue Feb 22 23:55:12 2011 (4D649330)
fffff880`013ec000 fffff880`013f7000   msahci   msahci.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:33:58 2010 (4CE7A416)
fffff880`019de000 fffff880`019e9000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`01057000 fffff880`01061000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`016fa000 fffff880`01758000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:21:56 2010 (4CE79334)
fffff880`03130000 fffff880`0313b000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`01d5c000 fffff880`01d6e000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`016f3000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:23:30 2010 (4CE79392)
fffff880`0483a000 fffff880`04846000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`06800000 fffff880`06813000   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:50:08 2010 (4CE7A7E0)
fffff880`04846000 fffff880`04875000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:32 2010 (4CE7A870)
fffff880`05d15000 fffff880`05d2a000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Nov 20 05:52:20 2010 (4CE7A864)
fffff880`0468a000 fffff880`04699000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`04600000 fffff880`04645000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:23:18 2010 (4CE79386)
fffff880`01837000 fffff880`01897000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Nov 20 04:23:13 2010 (4CE79381)
fffff880`019e9000 fffff880`019fa000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`03124000 fffff880`03130000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff800`03461000 fffff800`03a4a000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Sat Apr 09 00:15:23 2011 (4D9FDD5B)
fffff880`01411000 fffff880`015b4000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Thu Mar 10 22:39:39 2011 (4D79997B)
fffff880`01a4b000 fffff880`01a54000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`05cfc000 fffff880`05d15000   nusb3hub nusb3hub.sys Thu Feb 10 00:52:32 2011 (4D537D20)
fffff880`05baf000 fffff880`05be0000   nusb3xhc nusb3xhc.sys Thu Feb 10 00:52:33 2011 (4D537D21)
fffff880`06b9d000 fffff880`06bf0000   nwifi    nwifi.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:07:23 2009 (4A5BCC3B)
fffff880`0464e000 fffff880`04674000   pacer    pacer.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:52:18 2010 (4CE7A862)
fffff880`0106e000 fffff880`01083000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:00 2010 (4CE792C0)
fffff880`00f7c000 fffff880`00faf000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:19:11 2010 (4CE7928F)
fffff880`0108c000 fffff880`01093000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`00e5c000 fffff880`00e6c000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`017e5000 fffff880`017f6000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`07219000 fffff880`072bf000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`05d4b000 fffff880`05d88000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`00cc8000 fffff880`00cdc000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`04816000 fffff880`0483a000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:34 2010 (4CE7A872)
fffff880`04875000 fffff880`04890000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`04890000 fffff880`048b1000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:31 2010 (4CE7A86F)
fffff880`048b1000 fffff880`048cb000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`030d3000 fffff880`03124000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:27:51 2010 (4CE79497)
fffff880`01df7000 fffff880`01e00000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`01825000 fffff880`0182e000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`0182e000 fffff880`01837000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`01d22000 fffff880`01d5c000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Sat Nov 20 04:43:10 2010 (4CE7982E)
fffff880`06813000 fffff880`0682b000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`0687e000 fffff880`06b0ee80   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Tue Jan 04 06:48:55 2011 (4D230927)
fffff880`011c5000 fffff880`011f4000   SCSIPORT SCSIPORT.SYS Sat Nov 20 05:34:01 2010 (4CE7A419)
fffff880`072bf000 fffff880`072ca000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`02fc9000 fffff880`02fd1a80   sncduvc  sncduvc.SYS  Mon Dec 29 04:14:26 2008 (495894F2)
fffff880`02e00000 fffff880`02fb7800   snp2uvc  snp2uvc.sys  Wed Aug 19 22:41:36 2009 (4A8CB7E0)
fffff880`01d1a000 fffff880`01d22000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`01096000 fffff880`011bc000   sptd     sptd.sys     Sun Oct 11 16:55:14 2009 (4AD24632)
fffff880`08738000 fffff880`087be000   SRTSP64  SRTSP64.SYS  Wed Feb 24 18:59:29 2010 (4B85BD61)
fffff880`030bf000 fffff880`030d3000   SRTSPX64 SRTSPX64.SYS Wed Feb 24 18:59:48 2010 (4B85BD74)
fffff880`086a0000 fffff880`08738000   srv      srv.sys      Tue Feb 22 23:56:21 2011 (4D649375)
fffff880`0730d000 fffff880`07377000   srv2     srv2.sys     Tue Feb 22 23:56:00 2011 (4D649360)
fffff880`072ca000 fffff880`072fb000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Tue Feb 22 23:55:44 2011 (4D649350)
fffff880`02fb8000 fffff880`02fc8d00   STREAM   STREAM.SYS   Mon Jul 13 20:06:18 2009 (4A5BCBFA)
fffff880`05a23000 fffff880`05a24480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c6e000   SYMDS64  SYMDS64.SYS  Mon Aug 17 19:35:30 2009 (4A89E942)
fffff880`00e86000 fffff880`00ec1000   SYMEFA64 SYMEFA64.SYS Wed Apr 21 17:47:39 2010 (4BCF727B)
fffff880`04722000 fffff880`04758000   SYMEVENT64x86 SYMEVENT64x86.SYS Thu Aug 13 18:28:21 2009 (4A849385)
fffff880`046ac000 fffff880`04722000   SYMTDIV  SYMTDIV.SYS  Tue May 04 00:38:27 2010 (4BDFA4C3)
fffff880`01a80000 fffff880`01c84000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:25:52 2010 (4CE79420)
fffff880`072fb000 fffff880`0730d000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Sat Nov 20 05:51:48 2010 (4CE7A844)
fffff880`015d6000 fffff880`015e3000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Nov 20 04:22:06 2010 (4CE7933E)
fffff880`015b4000 fffff880`015d6000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:21:54 2010 (4CE79332)
fffff880`015e3000 fffff880`015f7000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 06:03:40 2010 (4CE7AB0C)
fffff960`004d0000 fffff960`004da000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`04f4c000 fffff880`04f72000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:51:50 2010 (4CE7A846)
fffff880`02ff5000 fffff880`02ffc000   TurboB   TurboB.sys   Thu Aug 06 17:17:31 2009 (4A7B486B)
fffff880`05c90000 fffff880`05ca2000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:44:37 2010 (4CE7A695)
fffff880`06b4a000 fffff880`06b67000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:14 2011 (4D8C0C0A)
fffff880`05be0000 fffff880`05be1f00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Thu Mar 24 23:28:59 2011 (4D8C0BFB)
fffff880`0507b000 fffff880`0508c000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:04 2011 (4D8C0C00)
fffff880`05ca2000 fffff880`05cfc000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Thu Mar 24 23:29:25 2011 (4D8C0C15)
fffff880`04f9e000 fffff880`04ff4000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Thu Mar 24 23:29:12 2011 (4D8C0C08)
fffff880`00fc4000 fffff880`00ffa780   VBoxDrv  VBoxDrv.sys  Tue Apr 26 08:37:31 2011 (4DB6BC8B)
fffff880`048cb000 fffff880`048f4080   VBoxNetFlt VBoxNetFlt.sys Tue Apr 26 08:37:30 2011 (4DB6BC8A)
fffff880`04699000 fffff880`046a4cc0   VBoxUSBMon VBoxUSBMon.sys Tue Apr 26 08:37:32 2011 (4DB6BC8C)
fffff880`01061000 fffff880`0106e000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`01a5b000 fffff880`01a69000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`01800000 fffff880`01825000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`00faf000 fffff880`00fc4000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:28 2010 (4CE792A0)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e5c000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:43 2010 (4CE792EB)
fffff880`01cce000 fffff880`01d1a000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:08 2010 (4CE792C8)
fffff880`05ba2000 fffff880`05baf000   vwifibus vwifibus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:21 2009 (4A5BCC39)
fffff880`04674000 fffff880`0468a000   vwififlt vwififlt.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:22 2009 (4A5BCC3A)
fffff880`047e1000 fffff880`047fc000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:52:36 2010 (4CE7A874)
fffff880`01a69000 fffff880`01a79000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`00ec9000 fffff880`00f6d000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00f6d000 fffff880`00f7c000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`04645000 fffff880`0464e000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff960`00050000 fffff960`00362000   win32k   win32k.sys   unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`011bc000 fffff880`011c5000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`06b67000 fffff880`06b88000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:42:44 2010 (4CE7A624)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`087be000 fffff880`087de000   ENG64.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00020000
fffff880`08e04000 fffff880`08ff3000   EX64.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  001EF000
fffff880`07c43000 fffff880`07d5f000   hiber_iaStor
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0011C000
fffff880`07d5f000 fffff880`07d72000   hiber_dumpfv
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00013000
fffff880`08636000 fffff880`0863e000   lvupdtio.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00008000
fffff880`07377000 fffff880`073e8000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00071000
fffff880`05be2000 fffff880`05bf7000   L1C62x64.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00015000
fffff880`01a00000 fffff880`01a0e000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
fffff880`018c2000 fffff880`019de000   dump_iaStor.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0011C000
fffff880`01a0e000 fffff880`01a21000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00013000
```


----------



## martijn643 (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: BSOD on my laptop*

Thank you for the reply.
I updated catalyst and removed daemon tools and SPTD.
I hope it's solved now.
Though, since the bluescreen, my processor is always running at 30%-70%, even when i'm doing nothing.
in task manager i can't find anything irregular.

any ideas? or should i open another topic for this?

Thanks


----------



## martijn643 (Feb 22, 2011)

*very slow laptop after BSOD*

hello,

2 days ago I had a bluescreen.
I posted at TSF and solved the problem
(http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f299/bsod-on-my-laptop-575700.html)
But, since the bluescreen, my laptop is very slow and the processor is loaded at all times for about 30% to 70%. The weird part is that i can't find what is eating my resources.
Is this because of the bluescreen, or should i search another cause for this problem?

I did a complete virusscan with norton internet security and f-secure online scanner, both found nothing.

What can i do about this? 

thanks for your help


----------



## mgorman87 (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: very slow laptop after BSOD*

Try to do a clean boot
Perform a clean startup to determine whether background programs are interfering with your game or program


----------



## martijn643 (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: very slow laptop after BSOD*

I did a clean boot,
but with all the not-microsoft services and startup items disabled the laptop is still very slow. The laptop starts a lot faster (which is very normal with no services etc.) but again when running it's slow.
Opening google chrome takes at least 50% in all 8 threads of the 4 cores (see img).
Even a game like crysis warhead did not ask that mutch of my processor before the bluescreen.


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: very slow laptop after BSOD*

Hi,

It is worth posting in Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help Forum so a trained analyst can check your system for malware. 

Make sure you follow THESE STEPS carefully before posting in the Security Forum.

Once they have given your system the all clear, please post in this thread if your issues are resolved or not.


----------



## martijn643 (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: very slow laptop after BSOD*

i have posted in the virus/... help forum, and they have checked my system.
it is all clear, there was no malware on my system. But i still have the same problem, my laptop still is very slow with very high processor activities.

the thread in the virus/... forum:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f50/very-slow-laptop-after-bsod-and-hang-576283.html

any suggestions?


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: very slow laptop after BSOD*

Please upload the latest BSOD Minidumps you have received.

You say in the other thread that NIS 2010 has expired. Have you uninstalled it?

If not please do, just so we can eliminate that as a cause (yes, Norton has been known to cause BSODs):


> Download the Norton Removal Tool (NRT); save to desktop. Boot into SAFEMODE - NO Networking. Tap F8 key during boot-up. Then go to desktop, RIGHT-click on the NRT icon and select Run as Administrator.
> 
> When complete - re-boot.
> 
> ...


----------



## martijn643 (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: very slow laptop after BSOD*

here are the minidumps.
i tried to remove NIS 2010.
the remove tool won't work with norton utilities 14 installed.
i uninstalled this, but the remove tool still thinks norton utilities is installed.


----------



## martijn643 (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: very slow laptop after BSOD*

NIS 2010 and norton utilities are uninstalled.
norton utilities left a registry key which prevented the uninstall


----------



## martijn643 (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: very slow laptop after BSOD*

do you have any further suggestions?
because the laptop is still running very slow


----------



## mgorman87 (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: very slow laptop after BSOD*

Could be hardware related. 

Please run these tests and report back the results
1. Memtest86 - Run for 7-8 passes - *RAM - Test with Memtest86+ - Windows 7 Forums*
2. Prime95 - Run all three tests for 3-4 hours each or until fail - *CPU - Stress Test with Prime95 - Windows 7 Forums*
3. Hard drive scan usings SeaTools - *SeaTools for Windows | Seagate* - Both long and short tests


----------



## martijn643 (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: very slow laptop after BSOD*

tested the RAM, memtest86+ reported no errors.
i'll continue with the other 2 tests.


----------



## martijn643 (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: very slow laptop after BSOD*

no problem with the hard drive either.
the processor test will be done soon


----------



## martijn643 (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: very slow laptop after BSOD*

i ran the 2 first of the 3 stress tests for the processor, there was no error.
tomorrow morning i'll be running the third processor test.


----------



## martijn643 (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: very slow laptop after BSOD*

the last test is done, no errors


----------



## martijn643 (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: very slow laptop after BSOD*

in the case we don't find an error or a problem in my system. is it the easiest way to solve this problem by installing the recovery partition?
and if so, do i lose my office 2010 licence? or is there a way to recover that licence in order to reinstall it on the same laptop?


----------



## mgorman87 (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: very slow laptop after BSOD*

Do you not have the DVD anymore?


----------



## martijn643 (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: very slow laptop after BSOD*

yes i still have the dvd, and i know that reinstalling on the same pc shouldn't be a problem.
but, a few years ago i installed vista on a XP computer, and microsoft said my key was already in use. just wanted to be sure because it's a one-pc licence of professional plus 2010...


----------



## mgorman87 (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: very slow laptop after BSOD*

You could also contact Microsoft and let them know your situation and ask them if you will be able to reinstall Office without any problems.


----------

